# New iron oxide pigments



## M Winther (May 14, 2016)

There is today a whole spectrum of iron oxide pigments. Oil painters are accustomed to iron oxide black (Mars black), browns (umber, sienna), red (English red) and yellow (ocher), etc. These are extremely popular. However, today there are also blue, green, and white iron oxides! (here)

But I am not aware that blue, green, and white have been used in oil paints. Somebody ought to to try and mix these with linseed oil. If it works (and it should), then one can go over to painting only with iron oxides, which are very natural hues and extremely archival. 

Mats Winther


----------

